# airlift slam series, clunking noise



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

installed a brand new kit from bagriders by myself on my 2013 tdi golf, and before people jump to conclusions, im not an amateur with mechanics so i didn't miss anything simple, just wondering if this is common with these struts.
i am 200% satisfied with everyting asides from a clunking noise it makes when i hit bumps not bumps that protrude from the road, only when the strut extends.
at first i thought it was my sway bar since i left it in and didnt cut it out yet.
now i cut the sway bar out and made sure that nothing came loose in the 2 weeks i was driving it.
I just came back from a 1500 mile round trip to north carolina and back to chicago. and the whole time, still doing it.
the car only has 20k on it, and was 100% silent on bumps before
what should i look for? is it the strut?
P.S the car is aligned.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I personally haven't noticed this with mine, but there was a big discussion about this where Air Lift chimed in. Adjust the threaded collar on the strut itself to extend it, iirc in most cases no one saw a difference in air'd out height, that should fix it for you.


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

the slam series doesnt have a threaded collar, its a solid piece strut.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

we might have the same problem....is it more like a honking/grinding noise than a clunk? if you have not done so...did you try replacing the strut mount bushing? they tend to wear out pretty fast. if not then you might have to replace the strut/damper itself. check out this thread of mine...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6149919

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

That's what everyone keeps telling me. But it's been doing it since I installed them. I doubt the strut bushings went bad by taking them out of the box.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

so its probably the strut itself. is it just one side? have someone help you. air out the car then while someone is inside airing it up go in the engine bay and put a finger on top of the strut. if you feel some vibrations on it then you need new struts. lemme know how it goes.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

Just did. No vibration at all. Either side.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

2OO3GTI said:


> Just did. No vibration at all. Either side.


How much PSI are you currently running? Any pictures of them installed in the collar?


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

Im running 72 psi in the front and 36 in the rear. just enough to clear bumps i encounter in my everyday driving.

the strut in the collar...


















best pics i could get


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

well actually, video screenshots


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

oh wow....those front psi's are pretty high! I run mine at 55-60 and theyre really stiff already. that might have been your problem there. you prolly wore out those strut mount bushings running that kind of psi.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

You may also be topping the strut out with those kinds of pressures in the front. Topping the strut out will make a clunk noise that you are experiencing. I would recommend rolling at a lower pressure to avoid this because topping out the strut will lead to failure in the future.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

While you could roll at a lower pressure, you may have better luck making the adjustment found here.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Buck Russell said:


> While you could roll at a lower pressure, you may have better luck making the adjustment found here.


he could but the problem is he has the regular Slam series struts and not the performance. no collar to adjust...

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Then it's definitely maxing out the stroke of the shock.

OP, have you done the SB #238? Replacement of the upper strut bearing?


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

running anything lower than that i rub, 70 doesnt seem too much at all. theyre non adjustable so at 70, i just can fit 1 finger between the tire and fender. i havent replaced anything because they have done this since i installed them and they only have about 1500 miles on them. its not a constant noise either, its one of those really hard to recreate ones.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

2OO3GTI said:


> the slam series doesnt have a threaded collar, its a solid piece strut.


I apologize, i read that wrong.


But i usually ran my fronts for daily height around 45-50psi, i did notice if they were higher like you were talking about i would get that clunk. But i never ran that psi driving around, only over bumps etc.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

2OO3GTI said:


> running anything lower than that i rub, 70 doesnt seem too much at all. theyre non adjustable so at 70, i just can fit 1 finger between the tire and fender. i havent replaced anything because they have done this since i installed them and they only have about 1500 miles on them. its not a constant noise either, its one of those really hard to recreate ones.


running lower than 70ish psi you rub? What's your wheel and tire setup?


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Buck Russell said:


> running lower than 70ish psi you rub? What's your wheel and tire setup?


exactly...I was wondering too about his wheel and tire specs.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> running lower than 70ish psi you rub? What's your wheel and tire setup?


Obviously not a very well chosen setup. I can roll aired down completely, i can't stand rubbing tires on my fenders. Also in for pics and specs of wheel setup


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> Obviously not a very well chosen setup. I can roll aired down completely, i can't stand rubbing tires on my fenders. Also in for pics and specs of wheel setup


I wasn't going to be the one to say it :laugh:


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

lower the pressure on teh front set up. I had the issue with mines as well but i have performance bags on front. and i initially rode at 65 psi and i lowered it to 55 and it was gone


----------



## tomek18eu (Sep 28, 2010)

On mine golf r i had to raise the coilover and gring down the sway bar link connection because it was knocking on it when i drove the car now i got 45psi front and 45 psi back car sits 3 inches away fron the fender to the lip of the rim


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

My wheel setup is stock golf 17s right now.


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

That's at 70 psi


----------



## tomek18eu (Sep 28, 2010)

You have to raise the coilover to get better ride mine is 3.25 inch from the botom of the bag to the top of the coilover sleve


----------



## tomek18eu (Sep 28, 2010)

This is mine at 70psi


----------



## tomek18eu (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats full down on bbs chr 19 inch


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

tomek18eu said:


> You have to raise the coilover to get better ride mine is 3.25 inch from the botom of the bag to the top of the coilover sleve


sorry to say this again but pls read the entire post. he has the regular slam struts and you have the performance. slams dont have height adjustability. 

to OP....there must have been something wrong with the setup if you are rubbing on oem 17" wheels. what are you using for the swaybar endlinks or did you completely taken them out?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

The sway bar is completely out. And I don't rub completely but I do when I turn to pull into parking spots. That's why I haven't been running lower than 70.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

id say roll your fenders so you can cruise with lower psi's. those psi's will wear your strut mounts fast. 

you might also have a bad upper plate. are you able to rock the struts back and forth? try lifting the car up and try to wiggle your struts.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been planning on rolling em soon. Sometime before winter


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

What is your guys thought on selling my slams and getting performance front struts? How much of a difference are they in lowering?


----------



## taylorpro (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure you already checked this, and I didnt read every post, but my buddy had a similar clunk noise that came up on speed changes to find it was a bad inner cv joint may be worth looking into. Also, if you want to get a little more height, even though you dont have adjustability, you COULD slide the entire strut a bit farther up inside the spindle and retighten itl Looks like you had about 1/4" hanging out the bottom.


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

I've checked everything. Cv joints, ball joints, tie rods, subframe. It's gotta be the psi I'm running. Are the performance series actually a huge upgrade? I wanna still go low lowww


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have the same clucking sound coming from my front right side on slam series. My daily psi is 60/35. The sound comes up even when going over small fluctuations of road, no major bumps, just like a wavy part of road.


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive got the same problem with my xl slam fronts but I normally run at 53 psi up front for my daily driving, still cannot get an answer as to what the problem might be.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Has anyone resolved this? 
My Tiguan has Slams up front, and one side has been clunking since it was installed. It'll get louder or quieter depending on weather (i think) and speed (unless high speeds just drone it out).

I have to run 65psi up front or else I'll rub. I'm on stock 19" wheels with narrower 225/45 tires, so don't tell me it's "bad wheel choice". I'd expect a kit that's supposedly built for my car to work with stock wheels.


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

I figured out that it's from the rebound of the shocks. The high pressure makes them extend very quick.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

2OO3GTI said:


> I figured out that it's from the rebound of the shocks. The high pressure makes them extend very quick.


what did you end up doing? are they still clunking now? mine is getting really bad....might try changing the strut mount bushings again but i know its not the case.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

jun_1.8T said:


> what did you end up doing? are they still clunking now? mine is getting really bad....might try changing the strut mount bushings again but i know its not the case.


Do you have the slam series or the performance series?


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have the slam series or the performance series?


i have the slam series.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

jun_1.8T said:


> what did you end up doing? are they still clunking now? mine is getting really bad....might try changing the strut mount bushings again but i know its not the case.


X2 on this. I have slam series struts in the front of my 09 CC and I believe I may be developing this "clunk" noise on the front left. It's not a rattle, but just a light knock/clunk on certain bumps and sounds like it's coming from under the dash way by the strut. I've checked and re torqued all bolts but it still remains.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

DaBz1981 said:


> X2 on this. I have slam series struts in the front of my 09 CC and I believe I may be developing this "clunk" noise on the front left. It's not a rattle, but just a light knock/clunk on certain bumps and sounds like it's coming from under the dash way by the strut. I've checked and re torqued all bolts but it still remains.


exact same thing as mine...sounds like coming from the strut mount right? 

sucks because ive been telling this airlift and they just keep sending me the rebuild kit. and now im out of my 1 year warranty amd it still doing the same thing. now i dont know if AL can do something still. even if its brand new strut bushings it still is doing the same thing. it also developed a weird sound like a "vimp vimp" sound when the strut is extending....smh.

plus i can also grab the bags with the car up on the ground and shake it back and forth like really good. not a little bit but a lot even on a freshly installed bushings. told this to AL to and was told that its normal to have play in there. in which i dont think thats normal. because it will knock/clunk for sure when u hit bumps if i can rock it back and forth like that.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

jun_1.8T said:


> exact same thing as mine...sounds like coming from the strut mount right?


Yup. But everything seems fine. No vibrations, wobbles or anything. It's a new kit that's been installed for 3 months


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

mine honestly just sort of went away, or i just actually got used to avoiding bumps. I still run 70 PSI up front and 36 in the Rear. If youve had it for a while and its just starting, i would try ad replace your strut mount bushings.


----------



## ahfunaki (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't like that so many people are having this issue since I'm about to install the Slam series front struts...


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

Do it, I think its a break in period honestly. Mine are silent now.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

2OO3GTI said:


> Do it, I think its a break in period honestly. Mine are silent now.


Not sure on that one. I've had my air installed for a little over two years now and I still experience the clunking running 60/35. Mine is mainly at lower speeds, also I get a weird noise when airing out.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

spiker369 said:


> Not sure on that one. I've had my air installed for a little over two years now and I still experience the clunking running 60/35. Mine is mainly at lower speeds, also I get a weird noise when airing out.


same here....2 years now and still having the noises. mine even has a like a "honking" sound when airing up during hot days.


----------



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

spiker369 said:


> Not sure on that one. I've had my air installed for a little over two years now and I still experience the clunking running 60/35. Mine is mainly at lower speeds, also I get a weird noise when airing out.


Mine seemed to go away after about a month or so. Is your frame notched? and have you removed the sway bar?


jun_1.8T said:


> same here....2 years now and still having the noises. mine even has a like a "honking" sound when airing up during hot days.


What size air lines are you running? do you have anything between your air tank and your manifold?


----------

